# Clomid October 2ww



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

New home for you girls...let me have your test dates when you know them.

Heaps and heaps of luck everyone xx

Bubala       4th October    

Johanna    14th October      

Scopesy                            

Becky


----------



## johanna (Apr 27, 2004)

Hi Laine how are you doing? Will be testing in a couple of weeks tme but not sure of exact date. Will get back to you soon. Love Johanna      to all of us


----------



## Bubala (Sep 22, 2004)

Hi Laine,
I will be testing on Oct. 4th. Best of luck to all of you. Hope your tww will go better than mine. I nearly went to the crazy house. Only a four more days to go for me. Yeah only!!! HA who am I kidding those will be the worst.  Lots of love.
~Bubala


----------



## Bev xxx (Aug 31, 2004)

Good luck everyone!!!!

I am keeping my fingers crossed for you all

lots of      


Love

Bev


----------



## Bubala (Sep 22, 2004)

Hello,
Just thought I would check in. Ding dong guess who came to visit. Yes you guessed it. AF!! I am doing much better than I thought I would. The wait was worse than finding out that I am not. The tww is real awful. The one good thing that came of this is I got AF without any provera and that hasen't happened in a year and a half. In addition to that my cycle was 30 days. THAT HAS NEVER HAPPENED. So there is light at the end of the tunnel. I am pretending it's alot brighter than it actually is but hey whatever get's me through, huh.  . Anyway I send all my postive vibes to you all and hope you get positive results. take care
~Bubala


----------



## johanna (Apr 27, 2004)

Bubala sorry af came but glad you got some relief in that it came at 30 days for the first time in ages. Good luck next time!

Hi Laine got your IM thanks!! I am doing ok. Cant complain as I have no side effects really I know I am so lucky in that....
Hope you are feeling better than you were.

I am due af in abot 7-8 days time so would you please stick me in for 14th October for testing? 

Cheers Laine Love Johanna


----------



## Helen66 (Nov 18, 2003)

Hi,

Well I am officially in the 2ww now.  Another month to angst over  

Well I am on CD20 at the minute have my CD21 bloods tomorrow yet again.  Not feeling happy with the way things are after 7 mth of 150mgs clomid and ovulating every time with it I can't understand how I am not pg yet.  Got alot of questions for the nurse tomorrow.  Doubt she will answer them I will probably get told to make appointment with the Proffessor which I am going to do if nurse can't come up with anything.  

Anyway, my test date for this month Laine is 27th October.  So when you get back off you   you can then add me to the list.  Hope you had a great time hun.

Love Helen66
xxx


----------



## johanna (Apr 27, 2004)

Have posted on the clomis girls thread but just wanted to let you know I got a positive result today and a hpt!!!!!

Still in shock and dont thinkit has sunk in....

Wishing all you girls the best of luck in your 2 ww. I am thinking of you all!!

Love Johannna


----------



## Helen66 (Nov 18, 2003)

Hello girls,

Johanna I have posted my congrats to you on the clomid thread.  Brill news hun!

Well I did get my results and the progesterone was 69 and my estrogen was 907 so there you go.  And I was right I had to make appointment with the proff and couldn't get one till 22nd december, hopefully I will be pg before then.  If not then I will only have 2 mth left on the clomid so I don't know what is going to happen with it all.  The nurse who did my bloods this morning said she would have a chat to the proff and discuss with me what was said when I rang for my results but when I called in she had gone home so I have to wait and ring on Monday Morning now.  Will just have to be a patient patient won't I.

Anyway fingers crossed.  Johanna you have given me so much hope.  Thanks hun!!!!!

Love Helen66
xxx


----------



## johanna (Apr 27, 2004)

Hello again!

Helen thakyou for your lovely words and congrats. Done another hpt tonight ad it was pos again thankgod..... 

As for your results they sound excellent!!
Dont really know what estrogen should be but sounds great and the progesterone was brill!!!!

Hope you wont need to go for that appt in December! That was when I had my next appt for a lap in December so maybe its a sign......

Hope the 2ww goes fast and brings you happiness,
Love Johanna


----------



## ju (May 31, 2004)

Hi Girls,

good luck this month im on day 26 envisage period may arrive about day 34 so not gonna test.....sorry to all those who do but i would probably test if it was day 50 ..who knows ...maybe baby this month ....

keeping fingers crossed

lv ju x x x


----------



## fingers (Oct 18, 2004)

hiya johanna im amanda just wanted to say congratulations on your special news its fantastic makes me realise that it does work hurray for clomid hope its my turn next im verry positive my test date is 10 november ill keep you posted . johanna just a quick question how many cycles of clomid did it take for you to get pg . all the best love amanda xxxxxx


----------



## johanna (Apr 27, 2004)

hi Amanda,

Thanks for your congrats....I hpe this is your month too. In answer to your Q it was my 6th cycle of clomid 150mg  (last 3.) My progesterone levels were in the 30's and 40's so the doc reckoned it would not happen so the next step was a lap and injections. Just shows you eh?!! Iwas feeling very negative on the 6 th cycle but it proved me wrong. I am sure it will be the same for you and others here.... 

Take care and thanks again, love Johanna


----------



## ju (May 31, 2004)

Hi girls.

just checking in sadly it wasnt to be despite my huge follicle this month .....

Day 32 and the dreaded Witch arrived !!!
Halloween isnt till Sunday !!!


oh well could my lucky month nxt month ....who knows

Good luck to all testing 

Love Ju x x x


----------



## Helen66 (Nov 18, 2003)

Hi Ladies,

I was due to test today but I haven't.  As I said on the Clomid thread I temp and they are dropping so I am expecting her any day now.  Think maybe tomorrow will be the day the way I have been today.

Am on CD33 and 16dpo but my longest Luteal Phase has been 18 days so unless some miracle occurs with my temp tomorrow and it was to rise again ( which I very much doubt) then I would maybe test tomorrow.  But I am not holding my breath to be honest.  Even if she does arrive I can't be phased I have Ausy land to look forward to and am on such a high over it it really doesn't matter this month.  Silly really isn't it?

There you go thought I better let you know what I was doing as today was my test date and I didn't do it.

Anyway you will know as soon as I do.  Good luck to all of you still on 2ww.

Love Helen66
xxxx


----------

